# Остеохондроз?



## Дарья М (6 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте.мучаюсь уже 4 месяца.Начну с начало ,что бы было понятно.Все началось в день покупки люстры.)))))) после долгого неудобного положения при выборе её в магазине,спустя минут 10 сильно заболело в нижних ребрах.А спустя ещё минут 20 при втором повороте головы в права до упора испытала сильную точечную боль справа в голове.С этого момента мои мучения не проходят.Голова стала мутной.Сдавливания с левой стороны, то болит.По началу Болела и кожа воротниковой зоны.Был весь набор.и звон в ухе и потемнения в глазах.и запозданием картинки.Неуверенность и страх. Плюс к этому я ужасно мнительная.иногда немела нога.и пальцы левой руки.Немело под левой лопаткой.И конечно же дискомфорт и боль в шее.Движения не скованные.Так же и сердцебиения были.и от страха от непонятных ощущений ,что то похожее на ПА.(сейчас это нет) Врачи с отмашкой отправляют домой с диагнозом остеохондроз. Были сделаны уколы диклофенак,витамины и ,что то противоотечное.Мидокалм.Результата 0.спустя 2 месяца отправили на доплер .С сосудами проблем не выявили.отправили к Мануальному терапевту.Что Беспокоит сейчас:головные боли.Чувство Сдавливания головы.Тянет или давит шею,лопатку и левую руку.иногда бывает резкая боль.когда Тянет все вместе трудно даже на ногах стоять.(ощущение что упадешь,ноги постоянно в напряжении)от всего этого не могу нормально гулять с ребёнком..Простите за грубость но в прямом смысле ,,пасусь ,,у дома)))))Иногда какие то непонятные ощущения то ли толчек,то ли волна в голове или теле.Не знаю как объяснить.Часто как пьяная. Бывает ощущение как будто гудят мышцы.Пользовалась гормональным контрацептивом.При появлении моих мучений бросила.Появилась сыпь на лице и груди после отмены.Так же был тремор и скачки давления по началу.Так же непонятное ощущение тревоги.(залечили Грандаксин от которого было ещё хуже)После его отмены тревога и тремор прошли.Так же иногда мурашит и как будто немеет голова и шея.Ещё очень болело горло с левой же стороны.Так же чувствуется иногда что то вроде боли в мягком небе и будто пищеводе.Был опухший язык пару дней.И было ощущение будто я его обожгла. Вроде все.)))))


----------



## Lari (6 Янв 2018)

Пошлите снимки доктору Зинчук
*http://www.medhouse.ru/members/136/
https://www.medhouse.ru/conversations/add?to=Игорь+Зинчук
http://boli.net.ua/index.php?option=com_easybook&Itemid=204
http://vashaspina.ru/category/voprosy-otvety/
*
Отзывы
*https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26594/#post-306588
*
Зинчук - как теоретический вариант, м б выскажет свое мнение, ( он плохого не посоветует и отвечает всем и вт ч по е-майл бесплатно)....


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2018)

@Дарья М, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Дарья М (6 Янв 2018)

@Lari, спасибо за отклик.
В том то и дело ,что снимков то у меня пока нет.
Наши "грамотные" доктора (не хочу обидеть врачей данного сайта)))) обошлись одним лишь ДОПЛЕРОМ не видя смысла в снимках.
Жду окончания праздников и побегу сама.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2018)

> Головные боли.Чувство Сдавливания головы.Тянет или давит шею,лопатку и левую руку.иногда бывает резкая боль.когда Тянет все вместе трудно даже на ногах стоять.(ощущение что упадешь,ноги постоянно в напряжении)от всего этого не могу нормально гулять с ребёнком..Простите за грубость но в прямом смысле ,,пасусь ,,у дома)))))Иногда какие то непонятные ощущения то ли толчек,то ли волна в голове или теле.Не знаю как объяснить.Часто как пьяная. Бывает ощущение как будто гудят мышцы


И все же как-то в позвоночник все не укладывается.
Полечить его конечно надо, но и без психоневролога не обойтись.


----------



## Дарья М (9 Янв 2018)

Спасибо большое за то ,что обратили внимание на мою проблему.то есть получается ,что на фоне обострения остеохондроза моя мнительность сыграла со мной злую шутку???)))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Похоже так.
Зато обратили внимание и рано начнёте лечить и профилактировать, а не когда руки отнимутся.


----------



## Дарья М (9 Янв 2018)

С чего лучше начать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

К врачу пойти.
А у нас на форуме почитать тему про правильное поведении и организовать рабочее время, место, спальное место и время отдыха и тренировок.


----------



## Дарья М (9 Янв 2018)

Спасибо за совет.А у врачей я была.У 3 разных неврологов и терапевта


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2018)

Что назначили?
Что еще делаете?


----------



## Дарья М (10 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что назначили?
> Что еще делаете?


С начала был терапевт он назначил Мексидол и Мидокалм.Результата не последовала.Пошла к другому-Диклофенак,витамины В,что то противоотечное.Проколола.Стало может чуть полегче.Пошла к невролог в частную клинику т.к. к невролог в поликлинике не попасть.Выслушав меня и осмотрев.Сказала остеохондроз шейного отдела.На вопрос почему все началось с грудного отдела-промолчала.Назначила пить дальше Мексидол,Гель Дип релиф,глицин и Грандаксин и апликатор Кузнецова.Поняв ,что опять все в пустую и стало только хуже пошла к другому.Она отправила на Доплер сосудов головы и шеи.Я сделала.пришла с результатами.Она сказала все хорошо и в снимках нет нужды.Как результат Атаракс и ЛФК.От пол таблетки Атаракс ,чуть с ума не сошла и не убила всю семью)))))))Сразу бросила.Пришла опять к ней.И она отправила к мануальному .После его процедуры Пила только Магне В6.Вот только закончила его пить недавно.Пила по его рекомендации месяц


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2018)

Подробно опишите имеющиеся в настоящее время жалобы.


----------



## Дарья М (10 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте.На сегодняшний день беспокоит вот что.Головные боли с левой стороны ,но может и с двух.(это редко.)Чаще какой то дискомфорт и чувство толи стянутости или сдавленности в голове с лева.В эти моменты может чуть мутнеть зрение.Давит ,тянет ,ноет не знаю даже как назвать эти противные ощущения(.Они не сильные,но очень неприятные) в шее,левой лопатка и руке.Иногда это все вместе.Бывают и резкие болевые прострелы. Когда наклоняешь голову в стороны очень тянет и больно мышцы шеи.Когда наклоняешь голову вперёд тянет мышцы чуть ниже лопаток.Эти противные ощущения беспокоят именно в стоячем положении,по истечении некоторого времени.Бывают какие то странные ощущения предположительно в мышцах,напоминает ощущения при испуге волны в животе)))))))(не знаю как описать)или волны мурашек, только без них.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2018)

Необходимо пройти рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и с результатами обследования обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Дарья М (10 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо ..буду выполнять.А у мануального я была один раз


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2018)

Ещё раз уточняю : обращаться нужно не к хиропрактику, называющегося "мануальным терапевтом" и ничего не смыслящему в вертеброневрологии и не умеющему работать с мышцами.


----------



## Дарья М (10 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за совет. Буду искать такого. Думаю будет не легко


----------



## Niks44 (12 Янв 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ещё раз уточняю : обращаться нужно не к хиропрактику, называющегося "мануальным терапевтом"


Хиропрактик это и есть мануальный терапевт ((только хиропрактик это западное название того же самого врача, а врач который больше уделяет внимание мышцам т.н. мышечным техникам называется нейро-мышечный терапевт который работает с триггерными точками при МФС


----------



## Niks44 (12 Янв 2018)

@Дарья М, когда найдете врача попросите его уделить внимание нижней косой мышце головы слева, она легко может вам дать такую свистопляску


----------



## Дарья М (12 Янв 2018)

Niks44 написал(а):


> @Дарья М, когда найдете врача попросите его уделить внимание нижней косой мышце головы слева, она легко может вам дать такую свистопляску


Спасибо ....Вот и проблема то его найти.Один раз посетила мануального терапевта(один из... В нашем городе)Выжимал меня как тряпку.Единственное ,что сказал ,что очень подвижный позвоночник.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Янв 2018)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Хиропрактик это и есть мануальный терапевт ((только хиропрактик это западное название того же самого врача, а врач который больше уделяет внимание мышцам т.н. мышечным техникам называется нейро-мышечный терапевт который работает с триггерными точками при МФС


Зачем ерунду городите!
Хиропрактик владеет только хиропрактическими техниками (короткие рычаги, ударные приемы), т.е. "круть-верть". Может не иметь медицинского образования. Тот же самый "костоправ". Самый известный из отечественных - Николай Андреевич Касьян.
Остеопат владеет владеет приёмами структуральной (прежде всего мышечные и длиннорвчаговые техники при заболеваниях опорно-двигательного аппарата),кранио-сакральной и висцеральной остеопатии
Мануальный терапевт, прошедший обучение в медицинском ВУЗе последипломного образования помимо глубоких знаний в области вертеброневрологии, владеет хиропрактическими техниками и техниками структуральной остеопатии.


----------



## Дарья М (12 Янв 2018)

Сегодня очередной ужасный день((((((Опять это ужасное состояние.Не знаю даже как назвать эти ощущения мучительные от затылка до пояса.как будто все тело напрягается в это время.тяжело даже долго стоять.Будто в низ тянуть начинает.Опять эта мутная голова.Мышцы шеи напряжены ужасно.Даже с передине душат будто.Будто мышцы перекрывают кислород к мозгу(((ужас в общем.Ещё сегодня точно поняла ,что при стоянии иногда немеет палец на ноге.И ещё сегодня заметила ,что у основании головы,Т.е. в верху шеи с лева же от позвонков явное уплотнение прощупывается.Чувствую себя на 80 лет((((((

А ещё заметила,если лежать на спине и голову чуть повыше задрать,начинает болеть голова(((((Ляжешь по другому-проходит


----------



## Дарья М (13 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте доктор.очень хочу узнать ваше мнение.Второй день мучает вот,что левой стороны тела ,а именно по мышце ,которая идёт от головы к плечу(моё предположение),может затрагивать район лопатки.,предплечье и бедро.(не все а с боку).Ощущение ,что пол тела(((((.Очень неприятные ощущения.даже мучительные.Долго не могу стоять даже.Хочется пошевелиться.прилечь.К слову в горизонтальном положении легче.Могу сравнить вот с чем. Когда вешаешь занавески через некоторое время начинаются неприятные ощущения в руках и хочется их отпустить и передохнуть.Это чем то похоже на мои ощущения.Иногда замечаю,что непроизвольно напрягаю именно левую сторону тела,даже когда лежу


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Янв 2018)

Именно поэтому Вам желательно оказаться пациенткой врача, о котором я уже говорил.
Где живёте?


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Где живёте?


В Ярославле

А сегодня даже проснулась вроде как с чувством оперения в этих местах. Ооочень не приятно.

А потом сменилось чувством оперения левой щёки и района лопатки.
И заметила вот ,что .После мануальщика Все это ,начиная просто с боли в грудном отделе и Иногда пояснице,а так же руке по наклонной пошли на ухудшение.И вот дошло до этих ощущений.Когда меня ломал хрустело просто все.И сказал ,что у меня очень подвижный позвоночник.Как я поняла он даже не разогревал меня перед процедурой.
Боли конечно и изначально были в этих отделах,но не значительные.И в основном беспокоила голова и шея.И заметила ,что после процедуры мышца с права на шеи около позвонков увеличилась очень


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Именно поэтому Вам желательно оказаться пациенткой врача, о котором я уже говорил.
> Где живёте?


Ещё колит мышцы спины иногда. Хочется почесать это место.


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2018)

Конечно, хотелось бы посмотреть рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. . Но, исходя из жалоб и течения заболевания, уже с большой долей вероятности можно предположить наличие мышечно-тонических нарушений на грудном и шейном уровнях.. Самое неприятное , не само наличие мышечно-тонических нарушений,  а то , что все происходит на очень высокой психоэмоциональной лабильности.. И эта самая психоэмоциональная лабильность играет ведущую роль в клинике... Заниматься мышцами конечно надо, но очень осторожно,  мягкотканевыми методиками,  иначе обострение неизбежно. . Главное - лечение невролога, психотерапевта для ликвидации гиперреактивности нервной системы и уже тогда интенсивность симптомов значительно снизится... А правильное мануальное лечение улучшит и закрепит результаты.. 
Ни в коем случае не "хрустеть" и не "вправлять"..


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Конечно, хотелось бы посмотреть рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами. . Но, исходя из жалоб и течения заболевания, уже с большой долей вероятности можно предположить наличие мышечно-тонических нарушений на грудном и шейном уровнях.. Самое неприятное , не само наличие мышечно-тонических нарушений,  а то , что все происходит на очень высокой психоэмоциональной лабильности.. И эта самая психоэмоциональная лабильность играет ведущую роль в клинике... Заниматься мышцами конечно надо, но очень осторожно,  мягкотканевыми методиками,  иначе обострение неизбежно. . Главное - лечение невролога, психотерапевта для ликвидации гиперреактивности нервной системы и уже тогда интенсивность симптомов значительно снизится... А правильное мануальное лечение улучшит и закрепит результаты..
> Ни в коем случае не "хрустеть" и не "вправлять"..


Спасибо доктор,что ответили.Буду искать хороших врачей в нашем городе.А вот такие даже не боли а ощущения ужасно не приятные в этих отделах тоже мышцы дают.Я просто даже не знаю как эти мучительные и неприятные ощущения описать.Как оголенный нерв эти места.простите представления не имею каким словом их описать(((((иногда просто ноет.


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> .А вот такие даже не боли а ощущения ужасно не приятные в этих отделах тоже мышцы дают


Гиперчувствительность местных рецепторов совместно с гиперреактивностью центральной нервной системы. .


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Гиперчувствительность местных рецепторов совместно с гиперреактивностью центральной нервной системы. .


А можно как то пока самостоятельно угомонить эти  рецепторы?)))))))


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Гиперчувствительность местных рецепторов совместно с гиперреактивностью центральной нервной системы. .


Простите.у меня вопрос еще один.В моём случае обязательно делать МРТ или можно обойтись рентгеновскими снимками.?и делать и шейного и грудного отделов?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Спасибо доктор,что ответили.Буду искать хороших врачей в нашем городе.А вот такие даже не боли а ощущения ужасно не приятные в этих отделах тоже мышцы дают.Я просто даже не знаю как эти мучительные и неприятные ощущения описать.Как оголенный нерв эти места.простите представления не имею каким словом их описать(((((иногда просто ноет.


Нет у нас в городе мануальных терапевтов к сожалению. Те что есть: либо костоправы либо массажисты.Если найдете-дайте знать) Снимок с функциональными пробами нормальный можно в альфе сделать


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Нет у нас в городе мануальных терапевтов к сожалению. Те что есть: либо костоправы либо массажисты.Если найдете-дайте знать) Снимок с функциональными пробами нормальный можно в альфе сделать


Вы тоже из Ярославля?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Вы тоже из Ярославля?


да)


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Вы всех Мануалов проверили в этом городе??????А как на счёт Медина?


Evpatiy написал(а):


> да)


Я про снимки в Медин если сделать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Янв 2018)

Никого в Ярославле не знаю. А вот в Костроме рекомендую доктора Чернышова Рината Шовкетовича из МЦ "ТИС - Волга".


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Никого в Ярославле не знаю. А вот в Костроме рекомендую доктора Чернышова Рината Шовкетовича из МЦ "ТИС - Волга".


Спасибо.Буду иметь в виду.


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Никого в Ярославле не знаю. А вот в Костроме рекомендую доктора Чернышова Рината Шовкетовича из МЦ "ТИС - Волга".


А скажите пожалуйста .мышцы могут давать как бы внутреннюю вибрацию?


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Я про снимки в Медин если сделать?


Про медин не знаю.В альфе точно хорошее качество


----------



## Дарья М (14 Янв 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Про медин не знаю.В альфе точно хорошее качество


Буду иметь в виду


----------



## AIR (14 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> А можно как то пока самостоятельно угомонить эти рецепторы?)))))))


Это Вам лучше решать на очном осмотре с доктором, ведь я ориентируюсь чисто умозрительно по жалобам..


Дарья М написал(а):


> В моём случае обязательно делать МРТ или можно обойтись рентгеновскими снимками.?и делать и шейного и грудного отделов?


Надо учитывать, что это только дополнительное обследование, основным является врачебной осмотр.. Достаточно рентгеновских снимков шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. ..


----------



## Дарья М (15 Янв 2018)

@AIR, спасибо, поняла.

Скажите пожалуйста.а в ухе звенит из за чего?Доплер сосудов головы и шеи -все нормально.И бывают странные спазмы что ли головы.Не боль.то по всей голове.то в половине.то в какой то части.Очень не приятно и пугающее.зрение не преподаёт.Эти ощущения секундные. С чем это может быть связано?


----------



## AIR (15 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста.а в ухе звенит из за чего?Доплер сосудов головы и шеи -все нормально.И бывают странные спазмы чтоли головы.Не боль.то по всей голове.то в половине.то в какой то части.Очень не приятно и пугающее.зрение не преподаёт.Эти ощущения сикундные.С чем это может быть связано?


Имеется преднапряжение в мышцах шеи, в том числе и кранио-вертебральном переходе. .. При физической, психической и т.д. нагрузке , это напряжение может кратковременно усиливаться и давать симптомы. .


----------



## Дарья М (15 Янв 2018)

Спасибо.теперь понятно от куда они

@AIR, ещё очень интересует.А за счёт чего и почему изначально,как только все началось была болезненность кожи воротниковой зоны.Это очень чувствовалось.Было больно даже когда просто дотрагивалась до этих мест,не говоря уж о том чтоб лечь или намылиться почалкой.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Янв 2018)

Дарья, проблемы не связаны с позвоночником. Нужен хороший невролог, эндокринолог. Возможно потребуется МРТ головы.


----------



## Дарья М (16 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Черепанов, а в чем тогда может быть к примеру проблема? И мои проблемы начались ведь сразу при физическом воздействии,а не спонтанно.
И у неврологов я была.Диагноз остеохондроз шейного отдела.


AIR написал(а):


> Имеется преднапряжение в мышцах шеи, в том числе и кранио-вертебральном переходе. .. При физической, психической и т.д. нагрузке , это напряжение может кратковременно усиливаться и давать симптомы. .


Доктор @AIR, ещё очень интересует.А за счёт чего и почему изначально,как только все началось была болезненность кожи воротниковой зоны.Это очень чувствовалось.Было больно даже когда просто дотрагивалась до этих мест,не говоря уж о том чтоб лечь или намылиться почалкой


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Доктор @AIR, ещё очень интересует.А за счёт чего и почему изначально,как только все началось была болезненность кожи воротниковой зоны.Это очень чувствовалось.Было больно даже когда просто дотрагивалась до этих мест,не говоря уж о том чтоб лечь или намылиться почалкой


Сначала гиперчувствительность нервной системы, как стартовое воздействие а далее по накатанной дорожке..  щекотно- дискомфорт-противно-больно..


----------



## Дарья М (17 Янв 2018)

Спасибо доктор.А вот у меня  после моего опыта с чудо мануальным терапевтом могли ли быть осложнения после его действий.Это было чуть больше месяца назад и с того момента начали беспокоить не только шея и голова со всеми прелестями ,но и теперь уже болят по очереди все отделы позвоночника.его действия были такими:1стоя ощупал мне шею. 2лежа на животе он мне начал вдавливать по всему позвоночника ,а потом за кожу в обратную сторону тянул.3.крутит меня держа за руку и ногу на боку.4на спине крутит мне ишею(думала свернет) и потом вытягивал.5 сидя на стуле с поднятыми руками за голову он делал монипуляции с грудным отделом.Всегда был хруст.


----------



## AIR (17 Янв 2018)

Эти манипуляции так сказать для обычного человека.. А при гиперчувствительности могла быть избыточная реакция.. просто дальше делают мягче и осторожнее..


----------



## Дарья М (17 Янв 2018)

@AIR, дак на то ,что боль спустилась по всему позвоночнику это повлияло?У меня хрустело все и везде.И  он сказал,что у меня слишком подвижный позвоночник.


----------



## Дарья М (18 Янв 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Эти манипуляции так сказать для обычного человека.. А при гиперчувствительности могла быть избыточная реакция.. просто дальше делают мягче и осторожнее..


@AIR, дак на то ,что боль спустилась по всему позвоночнику это повлияло?У меня хрустело все ивезде.И он сказал,что у меня слишком подвижный позвоночник


----------



## Evpatiy (18 Янв 2018)

вот так хрусть -хрусть ,а потом нестабильность развивается и позвоночник "лесенкой"ИМХО..Пришел я к выводу,что выбор врача мануального -один из важнейших в жизни(здоровье на кону как-никак) Лучше уж никаких манипуляций,чем на обум сделанные. Уж больно много тут пострадавших с ухудшениями..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> вот так хрусть -хрусть ,а потом нестабильность развивается и позвоночник "лесенкой"ИМХО..Пришел я к выводу,что выбор врача мануального -один из важнейших в жизни(здоровье на кону как-никак) Лучше уж никаких манипуляций,чем на обум сделанные. Уж больно много тут пострадавших с ухудшениями..


Хрусть может быть только в блоке.
Хрусть в обратимом блоке - его устранение и счастье.
Хрусть в патологическом блоке - обострение, прямо тут на кушетке, а не завтра и не после завтра (это уже мышцы).
Мнение о нестабильности, лишь мнение отдельных специалистов.
Большинство нестабильностей, никогда не делали мануальную терапию.
Большинство пострадавших тут не однозначно после мануальной терапии.

Самое вредное в жизни, это соленые огурцы!
Все кто их ели - умерли.
Количество панкреатитов, после их приема исчисляется, миллионами.


----------



## Дарья М (19 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, про огурцы - это серьёзно???))))

А ещё доктор скажите пожалуйста своё мнение..Вот в положении лёжа,реже сидя (в общем в состоянии покоя и расслобления) иногда ощущаю что то в теле похожее на то,что испытывают при резком испуге или когда сильно волнуешься.эта волна или импульс.Не знаю как правильно это назвать.Стоя постоянно почти вся напряжена ,мне кажется даже от кончиков пальцев ног до кончиков волос на голове))))))Могут ли давать такие ощущения мышцы или это голова моя????и может ли болеть все от постоянного этого напряжения????


AIR написал(а):


> Эти манипуляции так сказать для обычного человека.. А при гиперчувствительности могла быть избыточная реакция.. просто дальше делают мягче и осторожнее..


Скажите почему? Не всегда ,но бывает.Вот попью я воды из бутылки чуть запрокинув голову.А потом,когда голову отпущу с низу шеи в голову будто тяжесть поднимается.

А ещё сегодня в голове будто в одну точку воду холодную капают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2018)

Голова.
А мышцы помогают.


----------



## Дарья М (20 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,это значит - да  здравствуй антидепресант?


----------



## Дарья М (22 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я никак не могу понять,что происходит с головой.По пытаюсь описать.В шее и голове с левой стороны появляется непонятное пугающее ощущение.не боль.или все будто стянуло или сдавило.А может даже или онемело.Не могу разобрать.в эти моменты трудно находиться в стоячем состоянии.даже напрягаю глаза как мне кажется.Вообщем очень неприятно.С чем это связано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2018)

Нижняя косая мышца головы.


----------



## Дарья М (22 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, что мне с ней делать????замучела она меня!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2018)

Массаж. ПИР. ЛФК. Физиотерапия. Блокада.


----------



## Дарья М (23 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо доктор.
А что такое ПИР? А на физиотерапии у нас попасть,это быстрее в космос слетаешь.А кто делает блокады?


----------



## Evpatiy (23 Янв 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> А кто делает блокады?


По-идее невролог ,но у нас они бояться-по этому нейрохирург


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2018)

Постизометрическая релаксация.
Это мышечная блокада, в общем и невролог должен.


----------



## Дарья М (23 Янв 2018)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> По-идее невролог ,но у нас они бояться-по этому нейрохирург


Где его найти у нас?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Постизометрическая релаксация.
> Это мышечная блокада, в общем и невролог должен.


Спасибо...Буду искать....думаю у нас это будет проблематично((((


----------



## Дарья М (24 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте доктор.А может из за спазма мышц шеи пульсировать в ухе периодически?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2018)

Конечно, особенно если это при поворотах головы.


----------



## Дарья М (24 Янв 2018)

В основном да при повороте или наклоне...
Доктор а как на счёт изометрических упражнений на шею в моём случае?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2018)

Так изометрические как раз и нужны, для начала


----------



## Дарья М (24 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо.значит буду продолжать.


----------



## Дарья М (25 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста а есть ли смысл пропить ещё раз Мидокалм и НПВС?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2018)

Если болит, то почему нет?


----------



## Дарья М (25 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, острых болей нет.но распирает и ноет .очень мучительно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2018)

Доктор есть, чтобы посмотреть и посоветовать.


----------



## Дарья М (25 Янв 2018)

Вот смотрели и кроме ЛФК ,таблеток и коврика Кузнецова не насоветовали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2018)

По инету не назначают, но если принимали раньше, то можно повторить курс и оценить эффективность.


----------



## Дарья М (25 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо доктор.Я это и имела в виду.что пропить тоже ,что уже пропила ранее.


----------



## Дарья М (26 Янв 2018)

А скажите пожалуйста... Вот ощущение будто на плечи,шею и затылок бетонную плиту положили даёт мышечной -тонический синдром?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2018)

Так это он и есть+эмоции.


----------



## Дарья М (26 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо поняла

Доктор,а МРТ головы стоит делать или достаточно шеи?


----------



## Дарья М (26 Янв 2018)

Спасибо поняла.
Доктор,а МРТ головы стоит делать или достаточно шеи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2018)

Достаточно.


----------



## Дарья М (26 Янв 2018)

Спасибо.а вот периодически бывает вот ,что.....посижу ,встаю пройду несколько шагов и будто с шеи в голову тяжесть поднимается.ну или сдавливать начинает от шеи в голову.не знаю как точнее описать.это тоже мышцы дают?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2018)

даже так и называется Головная боль напряжения.


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, дак это ощущение поднимется в голову .подержется несколько сикунд и проходит.

А так почти каждый день испытываю эти головные боли напряжения.они не сильные,а чуть давящие.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

Надо лечить.


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо лечить.


С помощью чего?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

Так наберите в инете - лечение головной боли напряжения, сюда покажите обсудим.
Тест доктора Гусейнова пройдите


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так наберите в инете - лечение головной боли напряжения, сюда покажите обсудим.
> Тест доктора Гусейнова пройдите


*Лечение головной боли напряжения*
В лечении головной боли напряжения неврологи применяют комплексный подход. Во-первых, необходимо нормализовать эмоционально состояние пациента, во-вторых, устранить дисфункцию перикраниальных мышц. Кроме того, необходимо принять меры по предотвращению лекарственного абузуса. Результатом такого лечения становится уменьшение болевого и мышечно-тонического синдрома, предотвращение трансформации эпизодической головной боли напряжения в хроническую ГБН.

В качестве медикаментозного лечения головной боли напряжения применяют следующие группы препаратов: антидепрессанты (селективные ингибиторы обратного захвата серотонина, селективные ингибиторы обратного захвата серотонина и норадреналина); миорелаксанты (толперизон, тизанидин); НПВС (диклофенак, напроксен, кетопрофен); препараты для профилактического лечения мигрени (в случае сочетания головной боли напряжения с мигренью). В качестве немедикаментозных методов лечения головной боли напряжения применяют акупунктуру, мануальную терапию, массаж, релаксационную терапию, биологически обратную связь.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так наберите в инете - лечение головной боли напряжения, сюда покажите обсудим.
> Тест доктора Гусейнова пройдите


А где этот тест найти?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

Вот с лечением ясно. Теперь проходим тест (есть у доктора на сайте, есть у меня на сайте, админ подскажет где-то и тут есть), определяемся с предварительным диагнозом, идём а доктору знающий про такой диагноз и утверждаем у него окончательный диагноз и проходим лечение комплексно как описано, можно по частям.


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, прошла, подтвердилась боль напряжения


----------



## Niks44 (27 Янв 2018)

Найдите очного врача а вашем немалом городе и он подберет вам лечение, тем более у вас есть целая клиническая больница по неврологии  №8 да ещё и с кафедрой там неврологов как грязи


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

Ещё заметила что когда ложишься на спину начинает её колоть в разных местах.что это ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

Гиперчувствительность.
Или крошки от бутербродов.


----------



## maxmkc (27 Янв 2018)

Доктор, а чем можно снять или убрать эту гиперчувствительность?


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

)))))))))крошки исключаются!!!!


----------



## maxmkc (27 Янв 2018)

И почему она появляется.или от чего?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

maxmkc написал(а):


> Доктор.а чем можно снять или убрать эту гиперчувствительность?


Либо лекарства, либо психолог, либо тренировка.


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

А какая именно тренировка должна быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2018)

До сильной усталости.
Должна заработать и стать преобладающей парасимпатическая нервная система.


----------



## Дарья М (27 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, поняла доктор, спасибо большое


----------



## Дарья М (29 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> До сильной усталости.
> Должна заработать и стать преобладающей парасимпатическая нервная система.


Здравствуйте доктор.сегодня опять испытала нечто.....очень похоже на ощущение когда зазыпаешь и кажется ,что ты куда то проваливаешься.только это было в шее и голове.ощущение будто падаешь в сторону чтоли..просто чувство физическое.что это?????

Это ощущение было с левой стороны.она меня и мучает.будто толкнуло что то .в это время что то вроде холодка было в этих местах.

Вот ещё с чем могу сравнить.....при сильном испуге в районе солнечного сплетения похожее разливающееся ощущение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2018)

Паническая атака.


----------



## Дарья М (29 Янв 2018)

Серьёзно?я чувствовала сдавленность в это время в шее и голове.что то вроде толчка чтоли.и вот это ощущение как при испуге только в шее где-то.

У меня отчим страдает паническими атаками.и я как то по другому представляла их.и у меня были ПА в моей жизни от страха правда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2018)

Так может к доктору сходить и воочию посоветоваться.


----------



## Дарья М (30 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, конечно схожу.но пока не могу.очень болеет ребёнок.А вообще при испуге это даёт сокращение мышц?А ещё до этого немел мизинец и безымянный пальцы.А сегодня ночью немел большой и указательный.тоже от шейного отдела это?И появилось болезненное место на руке у плеча.больно на мышцу нажимать.

При движении ощущается боль в мышцах от плеча как раз до большого пальца


----------



## Дарья М (31 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может к доктору сходить и воочию посоветоваться.


конечно схожу.но пока не могу.очень болеет ребёнок.А вообще при испуге это даёт сокращение мышц?А ещё до этого немел мизинец и безымянный пальцы.А сегодня ночью немел большой и указательный.тоже от шейного отдела это?И появилось болезненное место на руке у плеча.больно на мышцу нажимать.

При движении ощущается боль в мышцах от плеча как раз до большого пальца


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2018)

Онемения на кисти чаще от кисти и руки, чем от позвоночника.


----------



## Дарья М (4 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.картина моей болячки чуть изменилась.Позавчера появились узлы по всей грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышце как раз с лева.Посчитав про неё отметила много симптомов во время моих страданий у себя.А именно месяца два назад дико болели горло и корень языка с левой стороны.все опухло и больно глотать было.так же мучал сухой кашель.не могла спать.Все это сменилось болью в нижней челюсти,зубах и спереди шеи как раз по мышце.Ну и конечно остальной весь мой букет.Самое интересное что эта мышца видимо давно меня мучает.начала года три назад.Болели пол головы месяц примерно.последующее время мучали периодические сменяющие друг друга боли в зубах и нижней челюсти слева или боль спереди слева в шее под челюстью.Один раз мучал ироничный нерв.средняя ветвь.(думала умру от боли).Перед тем как меня ,, накрыло ,, я изучалась как раз с челюстью и зубами.Вопрос в том ,что могла ли все это время мучать меня эта мышца?Она ведь не отражает боль в лопатку и зад шеи?Что мне делать с узлами этими?

Ещё отчётливо прослеживаются различные боли в трапециевидной мышце


----------



## Дарья М (5 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, теперь боль добавилась и с правой стороны в мышцах шеи.(((((


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Фев 2018)

извините что вмешиваюсь, а это точно мышцы ,а не лимфоузлы? Вы бы сходили к терапевту, кровь сдали, узлы посмотрели (все ИМХО) разве могут за 1 день появиться узлы в мышце, триггеры или еще что, а вот узлы воспалиться могут вполне...я так считаю
Там на шее и под челюстью и над ключицей они есть как раз


----------



## Дарья М (5 Фев 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, на лимфоузлы не очень похоже...но конечно и этот вариант проверю.а с шеей я мучаюсь уже пять месяцев


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Фев 2018)

боль в зубах есть, горло болело, язык болел...все признаки инфекции какой-то, могли и узлы среагировать так на ангину или может  с зубами что...хз))) думаю, все же к терапевту с этими вещами
Для расслабления мышц шеи лично мне помог аппликатор Кузнецова, ванна с морской солью периодически. ЛФК каждый день делаю. ГБН тоже раньше была от малейшего волнения, пол головы болело...тут успокоительные травки в помощь, психотерапия)


----------



## Дарья М (5 Фев 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, когда все началось симптомы только в голове были и чуть в верху шеи.а дальше уже все по нарастающей.


----------



## Дарья М (8 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте.картина моей болячки чуть изменилась.Позавчера появились узлы по всей грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышце как раз с лева.Посчитав про неё отметила много симптомов во время моих страданий у себя.А именно месяца два назад дико болели горло и корень языка с левой стороны.все опухло и больно глотать было.так же мучал сухой кашель.не могласпать.Все это сменилось болью в нижней челюсти,зубах и спереди шеи как раз по мышце.Ну иконечно остальной весь мой букет.Самое интересное что эта мышца видимо давно менямучает.начала года три назад.Болели пол головы месяц примерно.последующее время мучали периодические сменяющие друг друга боли в зубах и нижней челюсти слева или боль спереди слевав шее под челюстью.Один раз мучал ироничный нерв.средняя ветвь.(думала умру от боли).Перед тем как меня ,, накрыло ,, я изучалась как раз с челюстью и зубами.Вопрос в том ,что могла ли все этовремя мучать меня эта мышца?Она ведь не отражает боль в лопатку и зад шеи?Что мне делать с узлами этими?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2018)

Она и + другие мышцы.
ПИР на лестничную попробуйте.


----------



## Дарья М (8 Фев 2018)

Спасибо.попробую, нужен мануальщик для этого?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2018)

Посмотрите в поиске - ПИР лестной мышцы, там есть и ауто ПИР


----------



## Дарья М (8 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое.обязательно посмотрю


----------



## Дарья М (9 Фев 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрите в поиске - ПИР лестной мышцы, там есть и ауто ПИР


Здравствуйте.посмотрела про лестничные мышцы и действительно мои симптомы схожи очень
А по поводу головы вот это очень подходит

Только ещё и шею затрагивает.


----------



## Дарья М (18 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотрите в поиске - ПИР лестной мышцы, там есть и ауто ПИР


Доктор ,здравствуйте.Давно я не посещала этот сайт.У меня к Вам несколько вопросов.
Мои ,,сказочные,, симптомы почти все прошли(всплывающие ноги,толчки,импульсы  ну и тп прелести).Сейчас беспокоит вот ,что ....Ощущается это особенно с утра или когда по будешь в неподвижном состоянии.При наклона головы очень тянет мышцы шеи и верха спины.Болезненные неприятные ощущения,будто мышцы как камень и я их пытаюсь растянуть.До этого очень ныла и шея и плечо и район лопатки с лева (беспакоющая меня сторона)как по трапеции.Что с моими мышцами и как с этим бороться?И ещё ...Могло ли нервное напряжение привести ко всем этим чудесам с мышцами  и ощущениями?(тк до начала моей ,,болезни,, последний год  я почти постоянно прибывали в нервном напряжении,что даже вечером сев перед телевизором понимала ,что не могу расслабиться и получалось это с трудом.)Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> Доктор ,здравствуйте.Давно я не посещала этот сайт.У меня к Вам несколько вопросов.
> Мои ,,сказочные,, симптомы почти все прошли(всплывающие ноги,толчки,импульсы  ну и тп прелести).Сейчас беспокоит вот ,что ....Ощущается это особенно с утра или когда по будешь в неподвижном состоянии.При наклона головы очень тянет мышцы шеи и верха спины.Болезненные неприятные ощущения,будто мышцы как камень и я их пытаюсь растянуть.До этого очень ныла и шея и плечо и район лопатки с лева (беспакоющая меня сторона)как по трапеции.Что с моими мышцами и как с этим бороться?И ещё ...Могло ли нервное напряжение привести ко всем этим чудесам с мышцами  и ощущениями?(тк до начала моей ,,болезни,, последний год  я почти постоянно прибывали в нервном напряжении,что даже вечером сев перед телевизором понимала ,что не могу расслабиться и получалось это с трудом.)Заранее спасибо.


Так об этом все тема, что все у вас от нервов. А так Вы крепкая и здоровая, белая и пушистая.


----------



## Niks44 (18 Июн 2018)

Дарья М написал(а):


> И ещё ...Могло ли нервное напряжение привести ко всем этим чудесам с мышцами и ощущениями?


Именно от этого психоэмоционального напряжения мышцы и уходят в спазм, и страдает больше всего трапеция и шейный. При негативных эмоциях вы как бы втягиваете голову в плечи, а плечи поднимаются к ушам понаблюдайте за собой вы скорее всего ходите чуть с приподнятыми плечами


----------



## Дарья М (19 Июн 2018)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Именно от этого психоэмоционального напряжения мышцы и уходят в спазм, и страдает больше всего трапеция и шейный. При негативных эмоциях вы как бы втягиваете голову в плечи, а плечи поднимаются к ушам понаблюдайте за собой вы скорее всего ходите чуть с приподнятыми плечами


Именно так и ходила....Сейчас уже чуть могу расслабиться....Но вот все эти мышцы болят ужасно при движении.....


----------



## Дарья М (19 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так об этом все тема, что все у вас от нервов. А так Вы крепкая и здоровая, белая и пушистая.


Спасибо доктор))))) А как с этими болями то бороться?А то встаю утром и будто не спала а вагоны разгружала(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2018)

Давайте рассуждать почему человек не отдохнул ночью.

1. Не та постель.

Думаете зря мы занялись выпуском своих подушек и покрытий на матрасы, именно потому что наличие поверхности которая легко подстраиваемся под ваши особенности, в том числе и под напряжённые мышцы, и дополнительное воздействие на эти мышцы во сне, для лучшего расслабления- является важным фактором хорошего сна.

2. Не то состояние мышц. 

Легли спать, а мышцы не расслабились и не отдохнули, пусть и на самом-самом матрасе и на самой-самой лучшей подушке. Значит надо дать мышцами толчок доя расслабления и тут от лфк и таблетки, до разогревающей мази, главное добиться расслабления мышц.

3. Не та нервная система.

Легли спать на правильное и подходящее для Вас покрытие. Перед сном полежали на аппликаторе, намазали мазью, днём принимали миорелаксант, и все равно всю ночь не спаси, ворочались, просыпались. Мысли покоя не дают. Значит надо либо днём принимать то, что успокаивает нервную систему, либо на ночь снотворное.

Но спать надо. 
Лучше правильно.


----------



## Дарья М (20 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо ,Вам огромное за помощь!!!!Буду дальше бороться со своей "болячкой"))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Июн 2018)

Надо не бороться, а договариваться и меньше внимания обращать ,но безусловно заниматься лфк) плавно ,медленно, с удовольствием) Т.к. на любое действие есть равное по силе противодействие, когда боришься, то обычно проигрываешь ,а когда договариваешься...)) Дипломатия


----------

